# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  FK-Technology-Multimedia-Gadget Update Thread-Know whats coming!

## sillan

*Technology-Multimedia Update Thread

**When it comes to multimedia/electronic world our small kerala is very behind getting them here. For eg: First blue ray movie was released injune 2006[Charlie's Angels: Full throttle], we are still waiting for our first Blue ray title to come out.This thread is for Update from Technology-multimedia world. Inspiration came from a JC's AVATAR reivew thread here ,when somebody mentioned about watching it in 3D on TV.. So i say we are so close to see it in 3D on TV... as 3D HDTV's are announced already.All updates and reviews of whats new in TV,DVD/Bluray player/discs, mobile phones, computer/ laptop/notebooks and other Gadgets will be here as they come out... All are welcome to add to this thread if find something new and its from electronic/multimedia world...................*


* 
  LIST OF HDTV/DVD-BLUERAY SYTEM/MOBILE PHONES/COMPUTER/LAPTOPS/DIGITAL CAM WITH LINKS TO PAGE

 
HDTV/DVD-Blue-Ray Systems

1. Sony Bravia KDL 60LX903 3D HDTV Page3
 
 Mobile Phones
 
1.Google Nexus Page 1
2. Sony Ericsson Vivaz Page 2
 
Computer/Laptops
 
1. Apple iPad Page 2
2.  Nokia Booklet 3G Page 3
  
Digital Camera/Camcorder

1.  Nikon D5000** Page1

*  * 
MP3/VIDEO PLAYERS


Other Gadgets

Google Glass- Page 12


*

----------


## sillan

*3D TVs Grab Curious Eyes at CES 2009
* 



LAS VEGAS : In the not-too-distant future, people on our television  screens could be standing in our living rooms.
 Several TV manufacturers at the Consumer Electronics Show are  exhibiting prototypes of 3D televisions. Donning dorky glasses,  attendees are crowding the booths for Sony, Samsung and Panasonic to  gaze into these concept TV sets, with the dream that one of these could  end up in their homes.





Sony stressed that its 3D TV is a concept product and therefore  refused to comment on the technical details or even make a price  estimate. But from our understanding, it appears to be stereoscopic 3D  technology, which uses a combination of very expensive software and  infrared emitters to enhance the visual depth perception.
 People can keep dreaming though. Currently, if these babies were to  go to market today, theyd cost around $20,000. Thats the estimate  provided by other manufacturers working on similar devices, at least.

----------


## sillan

Nexus One Phone - Web meets phone.
*
Google's Sexy Nexus One Pushes Android to New  Limits* 

                      You can now go to Google's website and pay Google  directly for a phone that bears the search giant's corporate logo and  the rather boring name of Nexus One. (Even if it is named after a robot  in _Blade Runner_.)
  This is quite a shift from the company's original stance as a neutral  distributor of the Android mobile operating system, used by multiple  carriers on multiple handsets. Now Google is competing with the very  manufacturers that use its OS.
  Building the Nexus One (or, to be precise, contracting HTC to build  it) may well tick off Google's current and future Android partners. So,  what features were so important to Google that it would take that risk?
  And why would you want to buy one at the seemingly steep,  unsubsidized price of $530?
   The answers give a few clues to the next generation of smartphones:  fast, always-connected, expandable and fully dependent on the internet.  And while the Nexus One isn't completely there yet, it's a few steps  closer to the ideal Android phone.
*No-BS sales model.* Google wants to make it easier  for people to buy phones, and once they buy them, to control their  relationships with network carriers. So, you can buy an unlocked version  for $530 (the phone works with "nearly all" GSM SIM cards, says Google)  or pay $180 for a two-year contract with T-Mobile. Google says later  on, there will be other carriers and other plans. 
   I used my Nexus with T-Mobile, which had good 3G coverage in New  York City and zero network coverage of any sort in my place in western  Massachusetts. I was able to make phone calls, though, by swapping my  SIM card with the one from my AT&T iPhone. (As Google acknowledges,  this combination gives you voice calling, but not access to AT&T's  3G network. Bummer.)
   At $80 a month, the T-Mobile plan is $20 a month cheaper than what  Verizon charges on the Droid Android phone. Hopefully, some of the  future plans will be dirt-cheap, allowing people to amortize the initial  cost of the unlocked phone.
*Cool Design.* Physically, the Nexus One is as  pleasing as any phone in the market. The HTC-manufactured device (built  to Google's specs) is like an iPhone with curvy corners, cast in a  classy burnished gray with a black frame around a brilliant 3.7-inch 800  x 400-pixel OLED (!) screen. There are four hard-wired touch controls  on the bottom of that frame, including one that instantly brings up a  search box. (Well, it _is_ a Google phone.)
  The home screen features "live wallpaper," a dynamic and fun  collection of animated backgrounds. It calls into question, though,  whether this frill has a price. At one point, I peeked at the phone's  power meter and found that screen was eating up half the energy. This is  a real problem: When I failed to recharge the Nexus during the night,  it would inevitably be dead the next morning. The battery's official  ratings are impressive  seven hours 3G talk time, seven hours video.  Indeed, talking or using media didn't run things down too quickly, but  the promised and paltry five hours of 3G internet use  along with the  drain from the screen  is an issue for a device that urges you to use  the internet all the time.
  You can replace the removable battery on the fly, but Google clearly  intends for customers to make use of the power management widget that  dims the screen.
  The Nexus One offers one of the more coherent implementations of the  Android interface, which can sometimes be a bit rough around the edges.  It's easy to switch between the five screens that hold app icons and  widgets, and you can get a thumbnail view of any of the screens by  touching a dot on the home screen. Widgets are hit and miss: The  Facebook widget just highlights single updates. But the constantly  updating news and weather widget was always worth a look, as evidenced  by the update onscreen as I write this: "Sheen's mother-in-law has  misgivings."
  One of the signature design features of the Nexus is a tiny tricolor  trackball that glows when you have messages or notices. This isn't  terribly helpful for navigation because it's just as easy to scroll with  your finger. As for the glow: Uh, don't we typically stash phones in  our pockets?
  Like other Android phones, the Nexus One does not support multitouch  gestures on the screen, so iPhone immigrants will be frustrated by the  lack of two-finger maneuvers, especially when trying to resize web  pages.
*Speed.* One of Google's core values is that when  things run things faster people use them more and like them more. True  to its principles, Google has loaded the Nexus One with a speedy  Qualcomm Snapdragon processor. I haven't done the metrics, but the  thermometer meters that indicate how fast something loads on the Nexus  definitely zip by faster than on other phones. The speed provides a halo  effect that really heightens the pleasures of using the Nexus One.
*Heightened senses.* Probably the best feature in the  Nexus One is the ubiquitous voice recognition. Just about every time a  text field appears  in search, in maps and even in e-mail  you can  press a microphone key on the virtual keyboard and just say what you  want to put in the field. If you take it easy and enunciate your words  as if speaking to a fairly dense child, a reasonably accurate  transcription of your words will appear on the screen. There are the  usual cosmic misunderstandings, but expanding voice recognition is a  welcome step toward our eventual liberation from Lilliputian physical  keyboards and unforgiving soft keyboards.
  This brings up a puzzler: The Nexus One, like other recent Android  phones, has a solid navigation system that makes use of Google Maps and  GPS, and it doesn't cost anything. But the voice that gives you  turn-by-turn instructions is the same grating metallic female voice  heard on earlier versions. It's weird that a device built around speech  recognition should lag so much in speech synthesis.
  The 5-megapixel camera, with zoom and flash and editing features,  takes good pictures and clear video, and can location-stamp them with  GPS.
*Super syncing with Google products.* The Nexus One  makes use of your Google account the way a peasant farmer utilizes a pig  carcass  it uses almost every part. (Except Google Docs, which you can  view from the browser, but without editing.)
  All you have to do is sign in to enable your e-mail, calendar,  contacts, Picasa galleries (with a neat new interface for accessing  photos) and Google Voice, the free application that organizes your phone  activities and transcribes your voicemail. Google Voice doesn't work  with the iPhone, and I had trouble making outgoing calls with it on the  Droid. But it works like a charm with the Nexus.
  But when it comes to syncing with your _computer_, the Nexus  isn't so great. This reflects Google's philosophy that if something  ain't in the cloud, it probably ain't worth bothering about. Yes, you  can plug a Nexus into your laptop via USB, but you have to trigger a  command to mount it before the icon shows up, and then you have to drag  the files over. Clearly Google would prefer that you use your Nexus One  to hear music from Pandora or Last.FM and watch videos from TV.Com or  YouTube, as opposed to the antiquated practice of copying and playing  actual files.
  That's also probably why Google sniffs at the idea of building in  gigabytes of onboard memory on the Nexus. The phone comes with a  miserable 512 MB of built-in flash memory. Google's message for those  who want to store MP3 files, photos or movies? Let them buy SD cards!  (There's a slot for that, preloaded with a 4-GB card.)
  In other words, Google thinks a phone should be your connection to  the cloud, which in turn hooks you to other humans, entertainment, the  detritus of your professional life and, of course, any queries that can  be answered by searching the vast Google indexes.
  The Nexus One does an impressive job of fulfilling that vision and is  certainly the best Android phone yet. And if you are eager to jump off  the merry-go-round of endless contracts with network carriers, Nexus One  may well be the smart phone (and the business model) you've been  waiting for.
*WIRED* You can buy a Nexus One unlocked. Spiffy  design. Bright screen. Runs Usain Bolt fast. The voice recognition works  in virtually any text field.
*TIRED* Awkward syncing with computers. Lacks  multitouch gestures. Considering its central placement, the trackball is  rather underwhelming.

*Manufacturer:* Google *Price:* $530

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

Nalla Thread...

----------


## sillan

thanx BR... check back to see more updates

----------


## sillan

* NIKON D5000*
 



*Main Features*


    * New 2.7-in. 230k-dot Vari-angle monitor swings down approximately 90° and rotates 180°
    * Nikon DX-format CMOS image sensor with 12.3 effective megapixels and Integrated Dust Reduction System
    * Specially designed EXPEED image processing system
    * One-touch access to Live View, which includes face priority AF and subject tracking
    * D-SLR movie function: D-Movie, selectable from 320 x 216 pixels, 640 x 424 pixels or 1,280 x 720 pixels in AVI format
    * 19 Scene Modes that automatically adjust exposure, image processing, Active D-Lighting and other settings for superior image quality
    * Scene Recognition System, utilizing 420-pixel RGB sensor, improves autofocus, auto exposure and auto white balance performance and is also integrated with the Face Detection System
    * Active D-Lighting for smooth tone reproduction in high-contrast environments
    * Multi-CAM 1000 autofocus sensor module featuring 11 AF points provides fast and precise autofocus coverage across the frame
    * Picture Control System offers Portrait and Landscape options for more vibrant customized colors
    * Extensive palette of in-camera Retouch Menus including several new retouch options such as Soft Filter and Color Outline
    * Incredibly low-noise performance throughout a wide sensitivity range of ISO 200 to 3200; can be set to ISO 100 and ISO 6400 equivalents
    * Viewfinder with approx. 95% frame coverage and an easy-to-view 17.9 mm eyepoint (at -1.0 m-1)
    * Up to 4 fps continuous shooting
    * Built-in pop-up flash with Nikon's original i-TTL flash control
    * Highly efficient energy-saving design that allows approx. 510 images on a single charge of the Rechargeable Li-ion Battery EN-EL9a (CIPA standard, with AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR and flash fired at full power once every other shot.)
    * Compatible with HDMI (High-Definition Multimedia Interface) output
    * Included Nikon ViewNX software makes browsing and organizing your images easy
    * Optional photo-editing software Capture NX 2 allows quick and easy photo editing
    * Lightweight compact body



*Specifications:-*


Effective pixels: 12.3 million

Image sensor: CMOS sensor, 23.6 x 15.8 mm; total pixels: 12.9 million; Nikon DX-format

Image size (pixels): 4,288 x 2,848 [L], 3,216 x 2,136 [M], 2,144 x 1,424 [S]

Sensitivity : ISO 200 to 3200 in steps of 1/3 EV. Can also be set to approx. 0.3, 0.7, or 1 EV (ISO 100 equivalent) below ISO 200, or to approx. 0.3, 0.7, or 1 EV (ISO 6400 equivalent) over ISO 3200, ISO sensitivity auto control available

Storage media :    SD memory cards, SDHC compliant

Monitor: Vari-angle type, 2.7-in., approx. 230k-dot TFT LCD, approx. 100% frame coverage, and brightness adjustment

Exposure metering: 3D Color Matrix Metering II, Center-Weighted and Spot Metering

Exposure modes: Auto modes (auto, auto [flash off]), Advanced Scene Modes (Portrait, Landscape, Child, Sports, Close up, Night portrait, Night landscape, Party/indoor, Beach/snow, Sunset, Dusk/dawn, Pet portrait, Candlelight, Blossom, Autumn colors, Food, Silhouette, High key, and Low key), programmed auto with flexible program (P), shutter-priority auto (S), aperture-priority auto (A), manual (M)

Interface : Hi-Speed USB

Power sources :    One Rechargeable Li-ion Battery EN-EL9a, AC Adapter EH-5a

Dimensions (W x H x D): Approx. 127 x 104 x 80 mm (5.0 x 4.1 x 3.1 in.)

Weight : Approx. 560 g (1 lb. 4 oz.) without battery, memory card, or body cap



Style:  DSLR
Manufacturer: Nikon
Price: $850

----------


## kiroo

*thanks sillan for infos...!!
*

----------


## Unity

Valare nalla thread, Thank you sillan!

----------


## sillan

thanx kiran and unity for ur appreciation

----------


## Saathan

*Apple - iPad - The best way to experience the web, email, and photos*





www.apple.com/ipad

----------


## sillan

*Google Glass - What you need to know -Video*


*How it Feels
*




*What It Does*














*Google Glass Review*

----------

